# Quicksand?



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

There’s some muck near the south shore of the Platte fish weir I’ve fallen into waist deep that luckily was close enough to hard ground to drag myself out.

Once I fell through the tundra in Alaska to my knees but got out.

This article is absolutely terrifying.

Have any of you had close calls?









I Was Trapped in Quicksand for 12 Hours in a Blizzard


With his leg stuck and temperatures dropping, one hiker thought he'd never get out of a remote Utah canyon alive




www.outsideonline.com


----------



## syonker (May 7, 2004)

I was looking for the mouth of a small feeder stream off of the Grand River one summer in my hip boots & sank into some thigh high muck.

After 20 minutes of struggling, I still couldn’t pull my feet out.

I was eventually able to get out of my hip boots & log roll over to some bushes. I then was able to use a dead branch to snag the hip boot straps & recover them.

After I got my hip boots back on I retraced my steps back to my car & called it a day.

I was a good mile from my car in super thick cover so it would have been awhile before someone found me had I not gotten out of that muck.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

syonker said:


> I was looking for the mouth of a small feeder stream off of the Grand River one summer in my hip boots & sank into some thigh high muck.
> 
> After 20 minutes of struggling, I still couldn’t pull my feet out.
> 
> ...


Crazy!


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

I got stuck in some nasty muck in the upper Jordan in early September last year. What a pain getting out, literally. It was only one leg that went in and I damn near blew out my left knee getting out of that one. I was just getting out of the water, left foot went in and it was only half way to the knee. I can only imagine if it had been both feet. Lesson learned, now I'm far more cautious of where I'm stepping on the river banks.


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

I got caught up in some on the PM past my waist.

I had to float on my back and roll over to grab some grass and pull myself out of it.


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

Closest for me was in yankee springs kinda by shaw lake and Bassett creek...I wasn't fishing though so it doesn't quite fit, but it does a little.

I was walking the area of a pipeline or power line corridor, can't remember that exactly anymore I just remembered being on the south side of it with my hunting buddy and future wife walking through an open spot.

First step I sunk a boot in a little past my heel, next step was nothing.

My momentum kept me going into the ground and luckily I landed on what felt like a 8-10 inch log under the surface. I tried to put my feet down but there was no bottom. My wife and buddy had to get logs under my arms so I could lift myself out becuase I was up to my neck.

Got out and I was covered in sticky light colored clay mud, had to drive home in my long johns and I have been kinda leary about where I put my feet in swampy areas now.

Glad I had people with me, I couldn't get to my phone and had no way of getting out by myself, used up one of my 90 lives that day.


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

I was stuck thigh deep in Jersey coastal mud at low tide. I was hyrolocked in. Could not move. Had to pull myself out of the waders and crawl to get out


----------



## Uber-Schneider (Apr 5, 2008)

Borderline "Close Call". I was trying to do some wader fly fishing around a small inland marsh edged lake (early October?). I was in about 2' of water, and my left foot went down into the muck about a 1' further that what should have been the bottom. When I went to try and raise it up, the suction only served to push the right foot down right along side it. Alternating trying to pull one foot higher than the other was only making it worse. Rather than panic (this is ALWAYS a good point to remember), I stopped to do the engineering analysis of the sitzeeation.
"Okay, this is no fun. I've got low PSI normal force below the feet, and fast movement only makes it worse. Lord, any ideas?"
"Pray?" was the response I gathered.
"Ah, yeah, that might just do it". So I slowly started getting down on my knees. Luckily, the top of the waders were still above the mucky water, and with my feet pointing down there wasn't as much suction to keep them pulled down. I was able to "walk" out on my knees (it also helped that my thighs & bum were displacing a lot more water and increasing my buoyancy).
True story...


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

Over the years, We’ve “saved” a few over ambitious salmon fishermen on the lower Platte who have carelessly walked in, and are up to the tops of their waders in 1 step. We let them use the boat to pull them selves out. Pretty nasty stuff. I’m guessing with the amount of foot traffic at that pimped out spot, the quicksand will go away over time.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

A couple times.
Once in Palmer AK, I was fishing Jim creek close to the mouth of the knick river in a braid. This braid had a very silty bottom and the current was strong. Strong enough to wash the silt out from under my feet. I got into a bit of a panic as the current pushed me farther out into deeper water with more unstable silt under my feet. I finaly had to swim to the bank.

Another time I was up in the UP fishing Brookies in a large beaver pond. The muck in that pond was deep and sucked me in to the top of my waders. I barely climbed out out of it using my fishing pole sideways as a brace to push me up and out.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Yep been more times then I care to admit lol. Being a guy who likes to hunt swamps it has its challenges. 
The funniest time was my cousin and I were rabbit hunting. We decided to cut across a marsh that had a creek running threw it. He took the lead and we were almost to the creek when he disappeared. I swear his hat just hung in the air for a second like the old buggs bunny cartoon lol. He didn't find it one bit funny at the time but I was laughing pretty hard. I went and found a good size stick and he grabbed on and managed to free himself from the swamp muck. Talk about a miserable ride home for him. He was pissed ,cold and stinking . He did manage to find the humor in it lol especially the hat part.Just another fond memory of one of my hunts with him ,RIP Cuz.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Something similar falling threw the ice.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

That was a pretty incredible read. Ill be thinking about this story as i head out on some tidal flats next week in SE AK.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I use to play around quite a bit in these mud flats on turnagain arm. never got stuck but was always aware of the chance








The Sinister Story Behind This Popular Alaska Beach Will Give You Chills


Tragedy is always at hand on the mud flats of this popular beach.




www.onlyinyourstate.com


----------



## lostontheice (Feb 18, 2011)

Vicious Fishous said:


> Over the years, We’ve “saved” a few over ambitious salmon fishermen on the lower Platte who have carelessly walked in, and are up to the tops of their waders in 1 step. We let them use the boat to pull them selves out. Pretty nasty stuff. I’m guessing with the amount of foot traffic at that pimped out spot, the quicksand will go away over time.


Sounds like the muck run just down river of the boat launch..seen a few guys walk to the road,mud to their arm pits and pissed right off...


----------



## lostontheice (Feb 18, 2011)

I still have a shoe at 6 1/2 mile bridge.. wasn't thinking and tried to walk in behind the island.. went up to my wabble bits in that black tar.. my buddy was laughing so hard,he about went in.. not sure what's worse.. the smell of that stuff,or the two days of itching..


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

Was wading a river/flooding spot last year. Had been kinda warned to be careful in this area before. Bottom underneath me felt different but I couldn't figure it out. Just kept walking along.

A few steps later the bottom gave way. My crotch landed firmly but safe on something solid preventing me from going under. My legs each broke through and were in some type of soupy layer below the "firm" but above whatever the true bottom was.

Had one other close call last year during duck season. Knee deep water 10' offshore. Pond I had never hunted before. Kinda mucky, can't see bottom. I'm walking around the perimeter trying to figure out where to setup. Next step...bottom is gone too deep to touch. Fortunately for me I had entire bag of floaters I was carrying to keep me from sinking.


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

I’ve been in some minor stuff far up on the Manistee River near Mancelona Road and a couple of other spots. I did think I’d never get a friend out of spot he stepped into in the Manistee. 

I was helping a couple of guys track a deer one October in a deer camp north of Curran they’d invited me to. The guy who’d hit the deer, D, was pretty heavyset. We’d crossed a creek and I told D to be careful of a small sinkhole near the bank that I’d just stepped over. He didn’t hear or ignored me and stepped right into it, with one leg sinking right up to his crotch. He was wearing hip boots and we pulled and pulled to get him free, but he wasn’t budging. He was getting kinda concerned when one final yank pulled him outta his hip boot. We’d freed him but that hip boot wouldn’t give even a fraction of an inch, resisting all that we tried. D finally had to trudge back to camp wearing one hip boot on one foot and—strangely to me—a black dress sock on the other! He was a bit disgruntled. 

I’m guessing the tabs on that hip boot are still sitting along that creek bank all these years later.


----------

